# Crazy Check - Audyssey VS MiniDSP



## adickerson0 (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a $2500-2800ish budget for my blu-ray/receiver. I plan on building a sound controlled room (isolation from house and internal sound traps) around 17'x22' in size. I was thinking 7.1 or 7.2 surround. Rear projection for video.

I was originally looking at $150 for a Panasonic blu-ray and $2200 for a Audyssey 32 receiver (Onkyo, Denon, possibly Marantz). Then I saw an article about using MiniDSP. The general idea is that you use a high end blu-ray with the RCA connections to a MiniDSP system and then send that signal to a nice amp. Rather then using an all in one receiver there is a strong video processor, a strong sound EQ processor, and an independent amp. For example I could get a OPPO BDP-105 ($1190), a miniDSP 10x10 Hd ($599), and something like an Outlaw Model 7125 ($999). For a total of $2800 I may be into some very nice equipment.

*Do I sound crazy?* I guess i am hung up on the idea of a receiver. I have pretty much just always used a receiver at the core of my system, I'v never even owned separates (processor/amp). Now this setup, if even possible, uses a blu-ray player as a processor before an amp. 

The computer interface/wiring does not scare me so I think this is something I could actually do. I was also going to get a UMIK-1 and fiddle around with REW anyway to help with my room tuning/sound control so this is already in plans. I'm just not sure if there is any value in something like this over just hooking up a nice receiver and letting Audyssey 32 take over. Has anyone actually looked into something like this?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

adickerson0 said:


> The general idea is that you use a high end blu-ray with the RCA connections to a MiniDSP system and then send that signal to a nice amp. Rather then using an all in one receiver there is a strong video processor, a strong sound EQ processor, and an independent amp. For example I could get a OPPO BDP-105 ($1190), a miniDSP 10x10 Hd ($599), and something like an Outlaw Model 7125 ($999). For a total of $2800 I may be into some very nice equipment.


Nice idea but note that there's no point in getting a 105 since the miniDSP will do a A/D conversion, process at 24/48 and then do a D/A conversion. The 103 would do as well in this arrangement. 

Note, too, that some miniDSP users have found that their units have VERY LOUD transients at power up/off or, sometimes, at an upload or configuration switch. I did not experience these but I was very careful about muting my system.


----------



## adickerson0 (Jan 10, 2014)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Nice idea but note that there's no point in getting a 105 since the miniDSP will do a A/D conversion, process at 24/48 and then do a D/A conversion. The 103 would do as well in this arrangement.
> 
> Note, too, that some miniDSP users have found that their units have VERY LOUD transients at power up/off or, sometimes, at an upload or configuration switch. I did not experience these but I was very careful about muting my system.


Thanks for your advice, I found your article very interesting. I will be careful with the volume issues and I'm glad to see I do not even need the more expensive OPPO. 

How would you rate the concept overall? I'm hopefull that the quality of the sound is worth the time to setup and configure. I sometimes have a hard time separating my technical interest in trying something interesting and the quality of the final product.

One last question. What would you consider the base level time commitment be for good results. I imagine spending weeks tweaking things but my hope is that I could start in the morning and have good baseline sound by the end of the day? Is that a fair amount of time to budget for stating a project like this?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

adickerson0 said:


> Thanks for your advice, I found your article very interesting. I will be careful with the volume issues and I'm glad to see I do not even need the more expensive OPPO.
> 
> How would you rate the concept overall? I'm hopefull that the quality of the sound is worth the time to setup and configure. I sometimes have a hard time separating my technical interest in trying something interesting and the quality of the final product.
> 
> One last question. What would you consider the base level time commitment be for good results. I imagine spending weeks tweaking things but my hope is that I could start in the morning and have good baseline sound by the end of the day? Is that a fair amount of time to budget for stating a project like this?


The miniDSP is easy if your facility with REW is good since the real work is measurement and filter development. You can get a usable result in a day but, once you do this, you will probably be stimulated to continue tweaking.

As for whether this is the right system approach for you I cannot say. It isn't mine as I regard the miniDSP and other EQs as important accessories to a standard configuration system.


----------

